# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  split-20.05.2006. dan volonterskog rada

## zrinka

imamo stand na rivi, skupa s drugim udrugama
dodjite nas obici, kupiti majicu, dobiti letke i brosure rodine, naljepnice za auto....
trazimo i pomoc na standu, budite s nama, pravite nam drustvo i pomozite ako stgnete

tamo smo od 9-9.30 pa do 12-13 h, zavisno od raspolozenja nase nam djecice  :Smile: 


za dodatna pitanja, mozete mi se javiti na pp

vidimo se  :D 


program





> SUBOTA 20. svibnja 
> 
> 9,30 – 14,00 RIVA: 
> - prezentacija rada udruga i volontera na štandovima 
> - humanitarna akcija UDRUGE ZA UDRUGU – «Kap za Slap» 
> namijenjena potpori Mreže udruga osoba s invaliditetom Dalmacije 
> - kulturno zabavni program 
> 12,00 - Šime Strikoman: Milenijska fotografija volontera 
> 
> ...

----------


## luce2006

i jopet ne mogu...   :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

luce steta ....

----------


## brane

DOLAZIM  :D

----------


## Vodenjak

HM, a jelenap, ruby i moja malenkost se dogovorile za kavu na Gripama, možda se i vidimo na rivi, ja sam za...

----------


## brane

zrinka molim te pripremi mi par brošura o autosjedalicama ako imaš naravno
obečala sam tetama pokazati i nikako doči do tih brošura

----------


## zrinka

brane, hocu, nemas frke
aj dodjite do 12, jer ne znam hocu li biti poslije

vidimo se  :D

----------


## zrinka

hvala curama s foruma koje su nas dosle obici   :Smile:

----------


## lara26

ja sam u zagrebu, bas steta. sutra se vracamo!
jel vam falilo brosura, ja ima doma punu kesu 8)

----------


## brane

meni je Zrinka dala sve što je imala brošura o autosjedalicama, lara ako imaš viška javi mi se meni ih treba za vrtić i jaslice gdje mi djeca idu

----------


## luce2006

a di su slike

----------


## zrinka

brane, tebi sam dala par komada brosura o autrosjedalicama, sacuvala sam jer smo ih dosta podijelili a znala sma da ces doci  :Smile: ...

cure, imat cemo sastanak oko distribucije brosura o autosjedalicama, pa tko je zainteresiran za distribuciju neka mi se javi, dogovorit cemo podjelu...

----------


## zrinka

lara, pokupit cemo kesu od tebe brosura koje ti imas  :Smile: 
javi mi broj moba na pp, pliz

----------


## Mayaa

daaajte, možete li malo ranije najavit posjet splitu, svaki put mi uspijete kidnit   :Sad:

----------


## Vodenjak

Mayaa, ovo su ti sve cure iz Splita  :Grin:

----------


## Mayaa

> Mayaa, ovo su ti sve cure iz Splita


pa znam da su iz splita ali kasno vidim na netu obavijest svaki put   :Sad:

----------


## Mayaa

ups, poglupila sam   :Embarassed:  

mislim da štand od rode, kupila bi majice i šta već bude.

----------


## Vodenjak

Slažem se i ja svaki put kasno vidim obavjest :/

----------


## brane

> brane, tebi sam dala par komada brosura o autrosjedalicama, sacuvala sam jer smo ih dosta podijelili a znala sma da ces doci ...
> 
> cure, imat cemo sastanak oko distribucije brosura o autosjedalicama, pa tko je zainteresiran za distribuciju neka mi se javi, dogovorit cemo podjelu...


računaj na mene
javi mi se kad sastanak bude

----------


## brane

Zrinka i triny u Slobodnoj Dalmaciji je vaša slika :D

----------


## trinity

> Zrinka i triny u Slobodnoj Dalmaciji je vaša slika :D


je vidila sam u jucerasnjoj...zrinka doji   :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

ma daj?
kupujem slobodnu a jucer je nisam kupila

jesam dobro ispala?   :Wink:  
ma jesam, cim dojim  :Smile: 

trinity, aj skeniraj i salji ako imas  :Smile:

----------


## trinity

> ma daj?
> kupujem slobodnu a jucer je nisam kupila
> 
> jesam dobro ispala?   
> ma jesam, cim dojim 
> 
> trinity, aj skeniraj i salji ako imas


nemam skener  :Sad:

----------


## trinity

http://www.strikoman-film.hr/galerij...u,+20.+svibnja

probajte nas naci na milenijskoj fotki iz Splita  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

nasala slobodu
u kutijama pan papira u portunu   :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

super su fotke volontera na rivi  :D

----------


## trinity

tko malo bolje pogleda moze medju raznim bojama ipak uociti i boju fuksije :D
irena je imala plavkastu maramu na glavi, na onoj prvoj fotki se vidi s objema rukama u zraku...ja sam ljevo od nje, ali bolje se vidim kad sjedimo uz rub 8)

----------

